# Interim management in Thailand / SE Asia – please your opion and experience



## HarryNL (May 29, 2014)

Is interim management unknown in Thailand / SE Asia ?

With interim management I mean; 
an expert profession-choice, to provide in a demanded time span, as a - highly experienced in a multiple sectors and disciplines - an independent executive, effective business solutions such strategy development, change and transformation, turnaround an/or crisis management, business development and improvement. Some also considered top level functional management for projects or substitution as interim management but in essential interim management comprises the trinity of advising, the day to day operational management and also the implementing of business changes and improvements.

For me being an executive interim managent veteran, interim is a lifestyle choice! Recently I moved to Thailand and would like to continue my profession. However I encounter that interim management in South East Asia, unlike in the UK, Netherlands, Germany and Australia, often is unknown, therefore not yet deployed and usually mistaken for an expat job. Apparently there is in Thailand / SE Asia no active professional body or interests groups and there are no interim management counsellors to monitor progress, to take care of client alignment and can provide additional expertise. Particular for market development / growth and turnaround crisis management counsellors are indispensable.

So what is your opion an experience? 

And yes, I am looking forward to meet some new - interim management - business contacts too. Also seek cooperation with other self employed interim managers / consultants to offer in a project partneship “excellent and complete package” in management consultancy services.

let start discussing this topic

Harry


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Harry.......or is it Harrie?

Interim Managers only do have a chance in International (Western) Companies.
Thai companies will only hire you just to have a "farang" on their payroll. Your valuable advises will disappear in some drawer and you will be thanked with a big smile.

Other Asian companies prefer consultants from their respective home-countries.

I used to work for a Thai company for a few years and i was basically only "on display".......the company could afford a foreigner!!
At the moment I do some business development for an Italian Company and some pre-export activities for a big Thai company..........the latter is a pain regarding communication!!


----------

